# Rickard Strongert



## golf_bug (Mar 9, 2009)

After having a woefully inconsistent round a few weeks ago, and not being able to book a lesson with the club pro, I sought guidance from the net. I stumbled across a site called 'Videojug' on which there is a really good series of golf instruction vids by a guy called Rickard Strongert. The vids cover everything from the basics to hitting some advanced shots. They won't be to everyone's taste, but I found them simple, concise and easy to relate to. Check them out!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2009)

Why go elsewhere when you have experts here?


----------



## golf_bug (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok
I am struggling with casting. Had video analysis from club pro the other day and he said I had got a lot better, but need to work on the 'late hit'. Got any drills to help?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2009)

I would check to make sure you are cocking your wrists fully at the top of the backswing.
How far do you hit a 7 iron with no wind and whats your h/cap?


----------



## golf_bug (Mar 9, 2009)

7 iron is 140yds, hcap is 17. 
Like I said, our club pro reckons I am releasing the club too early, which is evident when watching myself on video. It means I am hitting the ball slightly early, causing it to drift left. I need to practise the late hit and retain the 'L' in my downswing.......any suggestions?


----------



## TonyN (Mar 9, 2009)

Had the same problem, Just practice breaking the wrists as late as possible when your practice, thats what I did. Try to create as much lag as possible, what you wreckon Bob, am i right?

Onto the O.P Rickard is a legend, he taught me how to play golf! His video serious is just about the best set of instructional videos on the net!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 10, 2009)

Tony, spot on mate.
If your hitting your 7 iron 140 off that handicap, I shouldn't worry about getting any more distance (unless your 14 and want to turn pro)
As Tony said, try and hold off the wrist cock position for a bit longer.
When you have reached the top of your backswing, imagine you are pulling the butt of the club straight down (like pulling a toilet chain), but beware..............if you go too far, you will start hitting blocks and snap hooks so keep chatting to your pro and he will keep an eye on you


----------



## golf_bug (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys. I have just returned from the range (conveniently close to my office for a lunch time hit) and found that it I make half swings I can maintain the 'L' better and hit the ball just as far. I guess this means I am making a better contact with the ball? I'll keep this up and hopefully I can progress to a full swing again.


----------



## TonyN (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep at it, just like any change, the hardest part is getting started. It will come with practice!


----------

